# HDPE Electrofusion



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

If anyone has experience with HDPE electrofusion, could you send me a PM please?

I typically use butt fusion but I have a project coming up where electrofusion may be better. Need to ask a few questions of somebody that would know.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

We ran a bunch in Iraq, but all I remember is that the machine shuts down when ambient temp is 120 degrees, We could only use it until 10 am and at night.


----------

